# paddle tires for skimming?



## Joshua99ta (Mar 10, 2010)

I was wondering which tires these skimmer bikes are using? They look to be larger truck/buggy style paddle tires. Are they skat tracks or are they comming from somebody else? 

my dad has the idea that he wants to build a little renegade skimmer bike.... he wants to use mine but I kind of put a hault to that! lol he is looking for a bike now though.


----------



## stockshdime (Nov 21, 2009)

o chit...lol
pops skimming in a muscle shirt and white snake skin boots FTW!!

i can get ANY INFO you need on the skimmer stuff josh... i got a real good friend that does it!! (Mark McDonald)


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

You definitely need to get this on video. :rockn:


----------



## RIVER RAT (Dec 11, 2009)

scat trak hookers 26x12x12 on 12" wide rims


----------

